# Leaky apron on G4003G - any tips?



## keeena (Nov 21, 2019)

The apron on my G4003G is quite leaky. There isn't one obvious spot where its coming from - drops of oil hanging from a couple spots on the apron (particularly the worm bracket on the left-hand bottom of the apron), feed rod, shift rod, and of course all over the pan. My understanding is that can be is a somewhat common problem out of the box. Mine is leaking enough that it should be addressed. The apron oil level is right on the red dot in the sight glass (not over-filled).

I believe the general fix is to just pull the apron apart and re-assemble with RTV on the halves. Sound right? Is there was anything specific I should look at or parts (gaskets, if they even exist) to have at the ready prior to pulling the apron off?


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Nov 21, 2019)

I guess the question is how leaky is leaky. My 4003G apron needs a top up 3-4 times a year. I consider this low cost low effort and have no plans to "dig into it".

My attitude, in general, is that lathes and mills are devices configured to leak oil--on the rails, one the dovetails, on the movements,.....


----------



## derfatdutchman (Nov 21, 2019)

I have also G4003G, I usually have to add oil to apron two or three times per year. I agree the only way to fix it would be to take the apron off, clean and reassemble it.  If I was going to take mine apart I would take the time to make gaskets rather than use RTV, but that's just me.


----------



## keeena (Nov 21, 2019)

While I don't have a great frame of reference: it seems wasteful to be leaking as much oil as it is. There are small puddles in the tray within days. I can't reach under to remove chips without getting my arm lubed up. I suppose I could stop cleaning the chip tray... 

I just took a closer look an the apron is actually 1 cast piece. So I presume that it has to be leaking out of anything bolted through the apron housing? Simple as putting thread sealant on fasteners?


----------



## cjtoombs (Nov 21, 2019)

Might be a bad seal on a shaft as well.  I have a HF 13 x 40 that leaks like a sieve from the apron, QTGB and headstock.  I will have to tear it down and re-seal it at some point.


----------



## derfatdutchman (Nov 22, 2019)

I took a look at the parts diagram,  I see there are two cap screws on the bottom of the apron.  I agree a little thread sealer or maybe a small o ring behind the head on these would be a good place to start.


----------

